# Lap Counter



## Charlie Frown (Sep 16, 2006)

I found a nice article on creating a cable to wire to my 2 lane Artin setup's existing lap counter section for use with the Laptimer software.

The problem is that I screwed up creating the cable (DB-25). Is there anyone that custom makes these? I could even provide the parts and some $.

Thanks!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

What part got screwed up? You can get the parts to build your own PC end of the cable at Radio Shack or Micro. You also need to know the I/O pin assignment used for your application.


----------



## Charlie Frown (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought the DB-25 end at Radio Shack and wired/soldered it myself. I thought I followed the instructions correctly but it doesn't work.

I was just hoping I could find one for sale that I knew worked. I did find another interesting article linked on this site that explained things a little more. I may try it again tonight.

I found the article here: LINK


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

It's hard to help diagnose electrical/software problems without seeing what you've got. This set up all looks pretty basic so I would carefully retrace your work and follow the tips on that link you posted. BTW-That's a great link for all of you scratch builders! I'm bookmarking that one. :thumbsup: 

Also go through your Lap Timer settings. It's been a while but I remember there are different settings for the kinds of sensors available. Yours would be a dead strip setting. Also watch the NO/NC switch settings. (NO=Normally Open, NC=Normally Closed) Go through all the settings. You should eventually be able to get the software to register laps by connecting the suggested pins. Touch the wires to the suggested pin for about a second to make sure the signal gets sent.

Don't give up! When you solve the issue you'll be like "duh, that was easy."  

-Scott


----------



## Charlie Frown (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks! I will give it another shot tonight.


----------

